# look what I found



## chrispare (Aug 27, 2011)

I got this from an old fellow in my rc club, I dont know much about it but it works, and the pices are there.
Anyone know anything about these?(what are they worth)

I think that it will be usefull for the small pices.


thanks for looking


----------



## steamer (Aug 27, 2011)

A unimat DB200 a very popular mini lathe that was cool before it was hip for mini lathes to be cool.

Dave


----------



## moanaman (Aug 27, 2011)

Well Chris, 
that is a good find. What's it worth, in $ terms probably not very much, but to you it depends on your enthusiasm and skills acquired as you use it.  Small lathes require a certain amount of looking outside the square to achieve desired results. Sometimes you will have to make something in 2 parts and screw, glue, silver solder or what ever to achieve the result you are looking for. 

Barry


----------



## narrowgauger (Aug 27, 2011)

Chris,

at one time this machine and the Toyo 210 were the only small hobby machines available. The Toyo survives to this day as the Proxxon 230 due to the excellent bed design resulting in a precise, robust machine.

your little machine did not survive the test of time notwithstanding that 1000's were sold, due to the inherent problem with twisting as a result of the bar bed. this does not suggest that it is not a useful small machine, however it is imperative that you understand & accept the limitiation in cut depth and the work that can be done.

selling prices range from $180 to $300 depending on number of machines for sale and the accessories offered.

If you need a very small, accurate lathe (without going to a Bolley or similar watchmaker machine) I suggest that you look for a Toyo 210 or Proxxon 210 / 230 which are often available on Ebay Germany.

have fun

Bernard


----------



## crab (Aug 27, 2011)

Hi Chris.Unimats have become collectibles and can be worth a lot of money depending on the accessories you have.Your lathe has the rare power feed and other tooling it did not come with + you have the wood box.Keep a eye on this one and see what it sales for,it will be a lot more than its at now.I would sale it and buy a mini lathe.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/UNIMAT-DB200-Lathe-/330604615591?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4cf99217a7
Crab
PS.
It sold for $651.00!!! When I posted this it was at 200.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Aug 28, 2011)

the unimats were popular back in the 1970s my brother bought one from Edmund scientific. IIRC when he was in college. He still has it. IIRC they were something like $100 a bit of money back then . 
Tin


----------



## Jasonb (Aug 28, 2011)

Despite what the lable may suggest these were built in Austria by Emco, if you look up Emco SL1000 and DB200 you should find plenty of info.

Seems they almost had a different lable for whatever country they were sold in.

I started off with the later Unimat 3 and its quite a capable machine, made a Stuart 10V on it.

J


----------



## Omnimill (Aug 28, 2011)

Some good info here:

http://www.lathes.co.uk/unimat/

Vic.


----------



## mklotz (Aug 28, 2011)

I started out with a Unimat but quickly progressed to larger, separate machines. Organizing work flow for a 3-in-1 machine with a tiny work envelope was just too frustrating.

Nevertheless, the Unimat is a fine, accurate little machine. Mine is still in use as a dedicated, high speed milling machine and drill press. I added DIs to all three axes to simplify working in a (cursed) Imperial environment.

Many of the attachments, such as the dividing head and the milling table, are in use as parts of specialized tooling built for my larger machines.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Aug 28, 2011)

The late great Rudy Kouhoupt had a unimat and featured it in many of his writings and projects a small but capable machine.
Tin


----------



## Swede (Aug 28, 2011)

I sold a Unimat identical to that one on eBay maybe 7 years ago, and it netted about $275. It's probably more useful as a collectible than as an actual lathe. Not that you cannot do work with it, but a modern 7" X 10" minilathe is a much more potent tool.

If you want to do work, I'd sell it and buy a mini lathe. If you want to keep it as a collectible, I'd be totally on board with that too!


----------

